# Please help! Concerned!



## suezq (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm freaking out just a bit here! My 11 month old mini filly escaped into the pen of my colt who turned 2 years old March 23, yes he was mounting her! Yes I was very disturbed that my baby was violated like that but I didn't feel there would be a problem because she was to young and he is borderline...I put her back then noticed her backing up to him thru the pen and "squirting" also noticed her hooha seemed longer then usual??? Could she actually be having a viable heat?!!!!! I'm upset I hope not!!!! Advice and opinions pleeeeeeeeeease! Thank you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, she can have a viable heat and 2 year old colts are definitely old enough to breed a mare successfully. My two year old colts drop every time I lead them past the mares and start calling to them .

Hopefully because your mare is so young and it was just one time it didn't take.

I'm sorry it happened and I can imagine how upset you are.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes it is very possible that it is a viable heat. If you think there is a chance that they actually did the deed, you can get a shot from your vet that will keep her from settling, pretty much causes them to cycle again and keeps from letting an egg attach. Its called Lutalyse I think, will make her uncomfy for a short while and sweat but doesnt last long. I usually keep my mares tied so they cant get too crampy and start rolling, I let them loose again when done. Some react more than others but better to deal with that short discomfort than risk having your baby have to have a baby too early! Your vet should know about the shot and how to use it properly.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2014)

If you think there is any chance, as Melinda said, call the vet and get the shot. It makes them uncomfortable for a while, but it protects them from having the pregnancy hold. Her age is not too young to conceive, so I'd recommend the shot, just to be sure. She's too young to be a momma yet, and needs time to grow herself.

And I've successfully bred MANY 2 year old stallions -- so, that's a worry.

If there's something else we can do, please let us know. Keep us posted!


----------



## suezq (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you! I'll speak to my vet immediately about that!


----------

